# Mountainbike Touren Odenwald



## Veloziraptor (30. Mai 2007)

So, da der Pfingstthread ja nicht mehr der aktuellste ist, wir uns aber trotzdem noch mal treffen wollten...

Für Spontane. 

Samstag, 14:00 (ich schreibe vorher leider ein Klausur)
Spaghetti Säule am Bismarkplatz

Geplant? Noch nichts konkretes. Eher Richtung Weißer Stein (kenne da ein paar neue ziemliche funky Trails) und dann evtl. mal zum Eichelberg.

Wer kommt mit?


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (30. Mai 2007)

Ich bin sicher dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Damistam (30. Mai 2007)

wenn mein knie widda fit is auf jeden Fall....naja da wär natürlich noch das wedda....

wir werden sehen


----------



## Levty (31. Mai 2007)

Veloziraptor schrieb:


> Samstag, 14:00 (ich schreibe vorher leider ein Klausur)



Och schade. Zu dieser Zeit werde ich in einem Zelt auf einem Campingplatz aufwachen (und das neben einer sehr liebenswerten Person  ), mein Katerbier zischen, aufrappeln, und zum nächsten Rockkonzert gehen. so geht es dann weiter, bis SO abend, Absch(l)us(s) dann mit den Ärzten, Sonntag nacht. 

Mit anderen Worten: Rock am Ring ich komme!!!


----------



## Micro767 (31. Mai 2007)

Samstag weiß ich jetzt noch nicht  

Aber Sonntag 03.06.07 ! 
11:00 Uhr ? Treffen irgendwo an der Bergstr. zwischen Bensheim und Weinheim ??

Wer hätte Lust und Zeit ?

Vogesenweg; Lindenfels; Felsenmeer; Melibocus; Tromm; mögliche Ziele hätten wir mehr als genug und gemeinsam finden wir bestimmt auch interesante Wege !


----------



## Veloziraptor (31. Mai 2007)

Als ich so alt war wie du, war Rock Am Ring noch am Pfingstwochenende 

Wenn ich mich so zurückerinnere zudem auch immer unter Dauerregen


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (31. Mai 2007)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Samstag weiß ich jetzt noch nicht
> 
> Aber Sonntag 03.06.07 !
> 11:00 Uhr ? Treffen irgendwo an der Bergstr. zwischen Bensheim und Weinheim ??
> ...



Ne sorry kann ich nicht, deswegen auch die Tour am Samstag mit Jens


----------



## 4x4 (31. Mai 2007)

Ich hätte Zeit und Lust.
Die Tour ist aber schon etwas länger oder?
Zurück vom Meli wieder bis zur Tromm  

Das Wetter soll ja halten:

http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7002&LOCFROM=0202&type=WORLD&id=27191&fdate=20070603

Nordwind ist für mich kein Flugwetter, da geht`s höchstens in Heidelberg bei den Verrückten.


----------



## Micro767 (1. Juni 2007)

4x4 schrieb:


> Ich hätte Zeit und Lust.
> Die Tour ist aber schon etwas länger oder?
> Zurück vom Meli wieder bis zur Tromm



Klar ! Liegt an uns wie weit wir kommen ! Soweit die Beine tragen  

11:00 Uhr ? Wo treffen ?

Ich schau immer hier: 
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/096460.html
nach dem Wetter


----------



## 4x4 (1. Juni 2007)

Ja, das Wetter sieht gut aus,
wir könnten sogar in kurzen Hosen fahren. 

11:00 ist ok.

Treffen vielleicht in Heppenheim
auf irgend einem Parkplatz im Gewerbegebiet
(vielleicht Praktiker / Mediamarkt).
Es werden ja wohl nicht all zu viele kommen, oder?
Dann fallen wir Sonntags dort nicht größer auf.


----------



## Micro767 (1. Juni 2007)

o.k.

11:00 Uhr Praktiker Parkplatz !

Wer Lust und Zeit hat einfach dort erscheinen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (1. Juni 2007)

Für Sonntag den 03.06.07

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4617


----------



## Veloziraptor (1. Juni 2007)

Ich sage für morgen spontan ab. Zwar soll morgen die Sonne scheinen. Die Trails sind aber auch morgen noch unbefahrbar. Wir würden nur den kompletten Waldboden aufreißen. Und das wollen wir ja nicht!

Also, ein anderes Mal gerne.


----------



## Micro767 (1. Juni 2007)

Veloziraptor schrieb:


> Ich sage für morgen spontan ab. Zwar soll morgen die Sonne scheinen. Die Trails sind aber auch morgen noch unbefahrbar. Wir würden nur den kompletten Waldboden aufreißen. Und das wollen wir ja nicht!
> 
> Also, ein anderes Mal gerne.



Dan brauch ich ja kein schlechtes Gewissen haben wenn ich nicht komme


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (1. Juni 2007)

Veloziraptor schrieb:


> Ich sage für morgen spontan ab. Zwar soll morgen die Sonne scheinen. Die Trails sind aber auch morgen noch unbefahrbar. Wir würden nur den kompletten Waldboden aufreißen. Und das wollen wir ja nicht!
> 
> Also, ein anderes Mal gerne.



Schade!


----------



## Veloziraptor (2. Juni 2007)

Ja schade. Aber das ist einfach höhere Gewalt.

Und auch wenn´s kleinkarriert klingt. Aber ich will nicht dafür verantwortlich sein, daß sich meine Stollenreifen 10 cm in den Waldboden budeln. Das macht erstens kein Spaß und ist zweiten schlecht für die Umwelt


----------



## Veloziraptor (2. Juni 2007)

So, wie sieh´s nun aus mit "Happy Kadaver"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (2. Juni 2007)

Veloziraptor schrieb:


> So, wie sieh´s nun aus mit "Happy Kadaver"?



Komplett ohne mich  

erst auf Polterabend mit Übernachtung, dann Hochzeit auch mit Ubernachtung, z.G. aber nicht meine Hochzeit


----------



## Veloziraptor (2. Juni 2007)

Ach, da würde ich glatt mit Dir tauschen wollen. Feier schön


----------



## Micro767 (3. Juni 2007)

So 4X4 kommt ja zum Treffpunkt, hat sich zwar sonst niemand eingetragen aber wir sind ja zu zweit  

Ich mach mich mal langsam auf die Socken ! 
Mal gespannt was wir so zusammen fahren werden heute !


----------



## Micro767 (4. Juni 2007)

Jo ! Schöne Tour war´s ! Hat spaß gemacht mit 4X4 ! Das Wetter war ja auch toll, nur je näher wir Heidelberg kamen umso feuchter wurde der Waldboden !

96km knappe 1500hm, den Vogesenweg bis Heidelberg und den Fahrradweg an der Bergstrasse zurück, ein paar Trails und für mich ein paar Schiebe einlagen. Ohne 4X4 Motivationskünste hätte ich es bestimmt nicht bis Heidelberg geschaft ! Danke hierfür !


----------



## 4x4 (4. Juni 2007)

Danke Mirco 767.

Eine Hammertour, auf der ich mal wieder gelernt habe wie groß und wie schön der Odenwald ist. 
Viele Türme und sogar Hitlers Hinterlassenschaften......
Bis Heidelberg waren es ja nuuuur 61 km und wir wollten schon mit der Bahn nach HP zurück.

Aber die Erdbeeren dufteten so lecker, da haben wir die 36 noch drangehängt.
Jeder Zeit wieder.
Ich glaube wir haben uns gegenseitig motiviert.
Wir hatten uns ja so zwischen 40 und 60 km vorgenommen.

Bis ich das nächste Mal wieder auf`s Rad steige werde ich ein paar Tage brauchen.


----------



## Veloziraptor (5. Juni 2007)

Was macht ihr am Sonntag?


----------



## sharky (5. Juni 2007)

Veloziraptor schrieb:


> Was macht ihr am Sonntag?



aaaaaaaaarbeiten


----------



## Veloziraptor (5. Juni 2007)

Am heiligen Sonntag? Und das im erzkatholischen Baden-Württemberg???

Mutig  Aber mein Beileid 

Und die anderen?


----------



## Levty (5. Juni 2007)

Uff, wenn du ein wenig Federweg oder Wahnsinn aufbringst, kann ich dich mal auf eine Heidelbergtour mitnehmen.


----------



## sharky (5. Juni 2007)

Veloziraptor schrieb:


> Am heiligen Sonntag? Und das im erzkatholischen Baden-Württemberg???



naja, net ganz in BaWü sondern eher in der luft zwischen mexico und hier und arbeiten würd ich es auch net nennen sondern den hintern in nem flugzeugsessel breit drücken und sich von der saftschubse bedienen lassen  
aber naja, solange es als arbeitszeit gilt und bezahlt wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (6. Juni 2007)

Werd morgens eine Runde mit nem Kumpel radeln, mittags sollte ich dann noch ein Urteil fertigschreiben.


----------



## sharky (6. Juni 2007)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Werd morgens eine Runde mit nem Kumpel radeln...



straße oder gelände?!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (6. Juni 2007)

Schätze, das wird Straße. Das "s" hast Du aber gesehen, oder?


----------



## sharky (6. Juni 2007)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Das "s" hast Du aber gesehen, oder?



hä, was für ein "s"??


----------



## Geisterfahrer (6. Juni 2007)

Morgens, nicht morgen, meine Antwort bezog sich auf die Frage von Veloziraptor. -> Pläne für Sonntag, da bist du eh nicht da.

Für morgen würde ich vorschlagen, so gegen 10 am Knopfhof zu starten. Paßt das bei dir? Marcel bring ich wahrscheinlich mit, diesmal allerdings auf nem MTB.


----------



## Levty (6. Juni 2007)

morgen*s*


----------



## kraichgauer (6. Juni 2007)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Morgens, nicht morgen, meine Antwort bezog sich auf die Frage von Veloziraptor. -> Pläne für Sonntag, da bist du eh nicht da.
> 
> Für morgen würde ich vorschlagen, so gegen 10 am Knopfhof zu starten. Paßt das bei dir? Marcel bring ich wahrscheinlich mit, diesmal allerdings auf nem MTB.



Hi Micha,

wo ischn der Knopfhof ? vielleicht passt´s  a bei mir ?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (6. Juni 2007)

Ups! Wollte eigentlich Stockbronner Hof schreiben. Weißt Du, wo der ist? Wenn Du von Gundelsheim am Steinbruch vorbei hochfährst, kommst Du irgendwann am Böttinger Hof vorbei. 
Weiter geradeaus kommst Du auf den Fahrweg, der von der Burg Hornberg hochkommt. 
Wenn Du dem einfach weiter folgst, kommst Du direkt am Stockbronner Hof raus.

Wäre schön, wenn Du auch Zeit hättest.

Gruß,    Michael


----------



## Veloziraptor (6. Juni 2007)

Okay, am Sonntag dann leider ohne die Mosbacher. Euch aber morgen und Sonntags morgens viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (7. Juni 2007)

Danke! Mal gespannt, wann die Herren aufstehen. Bisher ist nämlich noch nichts sicher ausgemacht.  

Herzliches Beileid zu Deiner Felge! Hast Du die zweite auch gleich mal untersucht?


----------



## Veloziraptor (7. Juni 2007)

Nein, die fordere ist noch nicht kontrolliert. Mach ich dann. Hab jetzt erst mal "actionsports" angeschrieben, wegen der Gewährleistungsabwicklung. Ich hoffe die Mucke nicht rum!


----------



## sharky (7. Juni 2007)

@FF
wer sagt denn dass ich sonntag nicht da bin? wüsste nicht dass ich was vor habe?!  die woche drauf bin ich ab samstags für ne woche weg, diesen sonntag noch da


----------



## Geisterfahrer (7. Juni 2007)

Da denkt man einmal, man hat seine Ruhe...


----------



## sharky (7. Juni 2007)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Da denkt man einmal, man hat seine Ruhe...



naja, du weisst ja wie das mit dem denken und den pferden ist


----------



## Micro767 (4. Juli 2007)

das Wetter soll ja am Wochenende schöner werden:

http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/096460.html

Ihr seit doch nicht alle in Siedelsbrunn ? Oder doch ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (5. Juli 2007)

Nö, aber noch erkältet. Hoffentlich bessert sich das noch bis zum Wochenende.


----------



## sharky (5. Juli 2007)

also ich bin net am start, mir isses ehrlich gesagt zu schlammig und ich hab keine bock mehr auf sowas seit damals:


----------



## Micro767 (6. Juli 2007)

ja ich glaub die Bilder genn ich woher


----------

